# سيتم تحديث المنتدى



## My Rock (22 أكتوبر 2021)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ

الاحبة في المسيح، 
نحب ان ننبهكم بأن المنتدى سيتم تحديثه خلال اليومين القادمين وهذا سيعني انه في بعض الأحيان سيكون من الغير ممكن الدخول الى المنتدى او مواجه مصاعب في التصفح. هذا شئ طبيعي وسيتم تعديه خلال اليومين القادمين.

ننبه ايضاً ان المشاركات والمواضيع الجديدة من الممكن ان تُفقد خلال عملية النقل. لذلك الرجاء اتخاذ الحذر وحفظ نسخة من مواضيعكم الجديدة.

صلواتكم ان تتم عملية التحديث بسهولة ونجاح. 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2021)

الرب يبارك في كل خطوه تكون مفيدة وناجحة للمنتدئ
تسلم روك الرب يوفقك​


----------



## My Rock (22 أكتوبر 2021)

الرب يباركك يا غالية


----------



## My Rock (23 أكتوبر 2021)

تم تحديث المنتدى بنجاح

الرجاء في حالة مواجهة اي مشكلة ان يتمك التبليغ عنها


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أكتوبر 2021)

شكل المنتدي بقي جميل وغريب في نفس ذات الوقت
مش فاهمه حاجه


----------



## My Rock (23 أكتوبر 2021)

الشكل جديد وفيه أشياء جديدة ساقوم بشرحها بالتفصيل 

في حاجة معينة تحتاجين شرح ليها؟


----------



## oesi no (23 أكتوبر 2021)

الف مبروك التحديث 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك 

اليوتيوب مش شغال تقريبا على النسخه دى


----------



## My Rock (23 أكتوبر 2021)

تعيش يا غالي
المفروض اي موضوع جديد فيه رابط يوتوب يتم تحويله للى فيديو بصورة تلقائية


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 أكتوبر 2021)

خطوة حلوة وشكله عاجبني .. بس ياريت يكون فى خاصية لمنع الزوار رؤية رسائل الحائط بين الاعضاء ..وانا مسجل كزائر رسائل الزوار عندي ظاهرة!؟


----------



## My Rock (24 أكتوبر 2021)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ قال:


> خطوة حلوة وشكله عاجبني .. بس ياريت يكون فى خاصية لمنع الزوار رؤية رسائل الحائط بين الاعضاء ..وانا مسجل كزائر رسائل الزوار عندي ظاهرة!؟


ملاحظة مهمة. شكرا على تنبيهك. 
تم اخفاء الرسائل الخاصة من الزوار


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2021)

جميل جدااا الرب يبارك خدمتكم وحياتكم


----------



## grges monir (25 أكتوبر 2021)

اغيب عن المنتدى شهر 
ارجع الاقية نيولوك
فرحان بغيابىولا اية ههه
المهم
كان الشكل القديم فى اخر الصفحة
الاقى رودد اخر المواضيع المتفاعل معها
راحت فين


----------



## grges monir (25 أكتوبر 2021)

grges monir قال:


> اغيب عن المنتدى شهر
> ارجع الاقية نيولوك
> فرحان بغيابىولا اية


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أكتوبر 2021)

My Rock قال:


> الشكل جديد وفيه أشياء جديدة ساقوم بشرحها بالتفصيل
> 
> في حاجة معينة تحتاجين شرح ليها؟


لا لحد دلوقت هي بس حاسه إن المنتدي اسامه اغلب اسامه مش موجود أو اندمجت
نتعود علي الشكل الجديد
موفق دائما ياروك


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أكتوبر 2021)

حاجه زي كدا مش فاهمها بالظبط وايه الهدف منها
اتمني توضيح


----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2021)

روك تايهة اني باتحديث الجديد كلشي تبدل مااعرف اشارك الاول اسهل كان


----------



## grges monir (25 أكتوبر 2021)

كلدانية قال:


> روك تايهة اني باتحديث الجديد كلشي تبدل مااعرف اشارك الاول اسهل كان


فعلا كان اسهل كتير
حتى التوقيع اختفى هههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أكتوبر 2021)

*مبروك*​*من نجاح لنجاح*​


----------



## My Rock (25 أكتوبر 2021)

كلدانية قال:


> روك تايهة اني باتحديث الجديد كلشي تبدل مااعرف اشارك الاول اسهل كان


شرحت طريقة المشاركة في الموضوع هنا https://arabchurch.com/forums/threads/كيف-انشر-موضوع-جديد-في-المنتدى؟.287872/


----------



## My Rock (25 أكتوبر 2021)

grges monir قال:


> اغيب عن المنتدى شهر
> ارجع الاقية نيولوك
> فرحان بغيابىولا اية ههه
> المهم
> ...



تلاقيه في جنب المنتدى


----------



## My Rock (25 أكتوبر 2021)

+Nevena+ قال:


> حاجه زي كدا مش فاهمها بالظبط وايه الهدف منها
> اتمني توضيح


مش فاهم يا غالية
ممكن توضحي؟


----------



## My Rock (25 أكتوبر 2021)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مبروك*​*من نجاح لنجاح*​


صلواتك يا غالي


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 أكتوبر 2021)

grges monir قال:


> فعلا كان اسهل كتير
> حتى التوقيع اختفى هههه




هو التوقيع مختفاش..هتلاقيه ظلاهر فى بروفايك..بس انا دورت إني أحاول أغيره معرفتش ..ملقتش وسيلة قلبت كل لوحة التحكم ..
..والصور اللمتشاركة بين الاعضاء علي الحاط مش موجودة ..
فعموما برضو لاحظت .إن النقاط اللي بيحصل عليها الاعضاء مكنتش نازلة لكل عضو ..والاخضر مش اخضر ..والادارة ألوان مختلفة..
فأكيد لسا فى إضافات ببتظبط لتركيبها بالمنتدي حسب فهمي ..يعني موضوع نقل البيانات زي ما بيقول "روك"وتركيب الإضافات للمنتدي لسا مخلصش..فأكيد أي حاجة غريبة كويس إننا ننبه بيها ...بالتوفيق..ربنا يكمل.


----------



## أَمَة (26 أكتوبر 2021)

مبروك التحديث الذي أسعدني. ليبارك الرب مجهودك يا روك فيكون هذا التحديث سببا لوصول مواضيع المنتدى لأكبر عدد من الناس لسهولة تصفحه على الهاتق المحمول.

-  لاحظت اختفاء بعض الأقسام، و أهمها المشرفين.
- روابط العناوين على الصفحة الرئيسية لا تفتح جميعها. يمكنك مراجعتها لتتعرف على المطلوب تعديله.
-  للتنويه: لاحظت أن لون اسمي أزرق و بدون عنوان فظننت اني فقدت صلاحياتي الإدارية، و لكن عندما حاولت تمكنت من دخول اللوحة الإدارية. 
هذا مختصر لتصفح الأولي.


----------



## My Rock (26 أكتوبر 2021)

أَمَة قال:


> مبروك التحديث الذي أسعدني. ليبارك الرب مجهودك يا روك فيكون هذا التحديث سببا لوصول مواضيع المنتدى لأكبر عدد من الناس لسهولة تصفحه على الهاتق المحمول.
> 
> -  لاحظت اختفاء بعض الأقسام، و أهمها المشرفين.
> - روابط العناوين على الصفحة الرئيسية لا تفتح جميعها. يمكنك مراجعتها لتتعرف على المطلوب تعديله.
> ...


بالظبط يا غالية. النسخة الحالية أسهل التصفح على الهاتف المحمول وتحتاج لبعض التعويد. 
شكرا لتنبيهاتك. جاري تصحيح النقاط وأولها اسمك ولونك  منورة


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أكتوبر 2021)

My Rock قال:


> مش فاهم يا غالية
> ممكن توضحي؟


بعتذر الصور مترفعتش
بس في إشعارات كتيره

زي. لقد ربحت كأس
هناك أحد معجب بموضوع

ولما بدوس عشان أعرف مبيفتحش معايا أي لينك 
فممكن توضيح للاشعارات دي


----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2021)

My Rock قال:


> شرحت طريقة المشاركة في الموضوع هنا https://arabchurch.com/forums/thread/كيف-انشر-موضوع-جديد-في-المنتدى؟.28ظ





My Rock قال:


> شرحت طريقة المشاركة في الموضوع هنا https://arabchurch.com/forums/threads/كيف-انشر-موضوع-جديد-في-المنتدى؟.287872/


شكرااا روك هو بس فترة على مانتعود على اللوك الجديد


----------



## أَمَة (27 أكتوبر 2021)

My Rock قال:


> بالظبط يا غالية. النسخة الحالية أسهل التصفح على الهاتف المحمول وتحتاج لبعض التعويد.
> شكرا لتنبيهاتك. جاري تصحيح النقاط وأولها اسمك ولونك  منورة


أشكرك على الرد. النور نورك.
*أعجبني جداً* في التحديث خاصيتني ( الظاهرتين في الصورة أسفل و المظللتين في اللونين الأزرق و الأصفر ) كنت أتمنى وجودهما منذ زمن طويل، و هما:
*(1) البحث في المواضيع *حيث أجد جميع المواضيع التي كتبتها
*(2) المتابعة *حيث أجد مشاركاتي في مواضيع لأعضاء المنتدى.

و شكرا مرة ثانية على التحديث.


----------



## oesi no (28 أكتوبر 2021)

My Rock قال:


> تعيش يا غالي
> المفروض اي موضوع جديد فيه رابط يوتوب يتم تحويله للى فيديو بصورة تلقائية


الكود مختلف عن النظام القديم فمش بتتحول فيديو  القديم كان youtube  لوحده 
الجديد فيه حاجات كتير فلازم الكود يتعدل يدويا ويبقي media=youtube  بدل youtube  بس


----------



## kirolos123 (29 أكتوبر 2021)

هو ممكن سؤال هو استاذ فادي إسكندر مشترك فى المنتدى


----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2021)

هلو روك لا استطيع دخول قسم المشرفين مقفل عندي شكرااا لتعبك وخدمتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أكتوبر 2021)

كلدانية قال:


> هلو روك لا استطيع دخول قسم المشرفين مقفل عندي شكرااا لتعبك وخدمتك


كنت فاكره إنه مقفول علي المشرفين القدام بس

بس شكل لسه روك بيظبط الاقسام


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2021)

+Nevena+ قال:


> كنت فاكره إنه مقفول علي المشرفين القدام بس
> 
> بس شكل لسه روك بيظبط الاقسام


صحيح لسه شغال فيهم. عن قريب يرجعوا.


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 أكتوبر 2021)

My Rock قال:


> صحيح لسه شغال فيهم. عن قريب يرجعوا.


ربنا يعينك ويكمل معاك ما بدأت


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 نوفمبر 2021)

My Rock قال:


> مش فاهم يا غالية
> ممكن توضحي؟


----------



## My Rock (2 نوفمبر 2021)

كلدانية قال:


> هلو روك لا استطيع دخول قسم المشرفين مقفل عندي شكرااا لتعبك وخدمتك


جربي الان وشوفي


----------



## My Rock (2 نوفمبر 2021)

أَمَة قال:


> مبروك التحديث الذي أسعدني. ليبارك الرب مجهودك يا روك فيكون هذا التحديث سببا لوصول مواضيع المنتدى لأكبر عدد من الناس لسهولة تصفحه على الهاتق المحمول.
> 
> -  لاحظت اختفاء بعض الأقسام، و أهمها المشرفين.
> - روابط العناوين على الصفحة الرئيسية لا تفتح جميعها. يمكنك مراجعتها لتتعرف على المطلوب تعديله.
> ...


حليت المشاكل المذكورة. 
ممكن تجربين وتشوفي اذا كان في مشاكلة اخرى؟


----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2021)

تمام شكرااا روك الرب يوفقك ويبارك عملك


----------



## kirolos123 (3 نوفمبر 2021)

ممكن ابحاث استاذ فادي اسكندر


----------



## أَمَة (4 نوفمبر 2021)

My Rock قال:


> حليت المشاكل المذكورة.
> ممكن تجربين وتشوفي اذا كان في مشاكلة اخرى؟





My Rock قال:


> حليت المشاكل المذكورة.
> ممكن تجربين وتشوفي اذا كان في مشاكلة اخرى؟


شكرا على تعبك في استعادة الأقسام التي كانت ناقصة.
الصفحة الرئيسية التى كنت أتكلم عنها في مشاركتي الأولى تختلف عن الصفحة التى تم ظهورها بعد تعديلك. تلك الصفحة لم تعد موجودة و غيابها ليس له تأثير فهي كانت ملخبطة في النسخة القديمة أيضا.
سأكتب لك عن كي جديد اجده يحتاج الى تعديل، حسب ما يسمح وقتي،
أبدأ في قواميس الكتاب المقدس. كما ترى في الصورة المرفقة يوجد أربعة قواميس هي:

قاموس الكتاب المقدس
قاموس اعلام الكتاب المقدس
المعجم اللاهوتي
المحيط الجامع في الكتاب المقدس و الشرق القديم
في حين أن القاموسين العاملين هما فقط:

قاموس اعلام الكتاب المقدس
المحيط الجامع في الكتاب المقدس و الشرق القديم


----------



## أَمَة (4 نوفمبر 2021)

My Rock قال:


> حليت المشاكل المذكورة.
> ممكن تجربين وتشوفي اذا كان في مشاكلة اخرى؟


ردي الثاني.

. عندما نضغط على كلمة "الكتاب المقدس" الموجودة في أعلى الصفحة تفتح هذه الصفحة  التي أراها كافية و جميلة و مبسطة باستثناء الخانة المستطيلة التي تظهر على الجهة اليمنى و المبينة في الصورة المرفقة في الأسفل. هذه الخانة هي تكرار للصف في أعلى الصفحة الذي فيه أيضا عدة خيارات ليس لها لزوم:
1-  رابط آخر للكتاب المقدس الذي كان النسخة القديمة. تكرار ليس له ضرورة.
2- رابط الرد على الشبهات الوهمية الذي يفتح على الكتاب المقدس.
3- ثلاث روابط مكررة في السطر الثاني وهي: الرئيسية ، الكتاب المقدس ، ترجمة سميث و فاندايك (Smith & Van Dyke) .

هذه ملاحظاتي، أرجو أن أكون توفقت في توضيحها.


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 نوفمبر 2021)

هو فى أمكانية تعديل التوقيع..؟
وهل بيظهر التوقيع القديم للاعضاء او الزوار او الأدارة.؟

شكراً


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2021)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ قال:


> هو فى أمكانية تعديل التوقيع..؟
> وهل بيظهر التوقيع القديم للاعضاء او الزوار او الأدارة.؟
> 
> شكراً


لننتظر رد روك حول تعديل التوقيع. بحثت و لم أجد.
وفقا لمعرفتي، التوقيع القديم لا يظهر و لا حتى للإدارة. فهل يظهر لك؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 نوفمبر 2021)

أَمَة قال:


> لننتظر رد روك حول تعديل التوقيع. بحثت و لم أجد.
> وفقا لمعرفتي، التوقيع القديم لا يظهر و لا حتى للإدارة. فهل يظهر لك؟


ابحث أيضا  مسبقاً..متشكر لأهتمامك أمي ...


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 نوفمبر 2021)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ قال:


> ابحث أيضا  مسبقاً..متشكر لأهتمامك أمي ...



 كمان مينفعش أعدل مشاركة ليا أو أضيف عليها..؟

---
كمان بخصوص منتدي الكمبيوتر : إستفسار- - إيه سبب غلقه أمام الزوار .؟
أغلب وقتي بسجل كزائر .ولما يعجبني موضوع فى قسم الكمبيوتر باخد عنوان الموضوع نسخ واروح اقراه بعيد.؟!!
أعتقد الخاصية دي مانعة كل زوار الموقع من الباحثين عن ما يخص القسم .ودا يخلي الزائر يخش ويمشي.!
أو ياخد العنوان ويدور فى أي مكان مهو النت مليان.
بمعني لو هناك امكانية للزوار تصفح القسم ما الضرر.؟
شكرا.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 نوفمبر 2021)

المنتدى  عندى  يكاد    لا يكون  ظاهرا كله   ومن الصعوبة   البحث فى الكتاب المقدس  -  والكتاب المقدس العبري واليونانى لا تظهر حروفه    - الحقيقة   انا كنت منتظظر    ولا ازال  ان  يكون التعديل والتغيير للافضل     لكن ومن خلال مختلف الاجهزة  المحمولة  وسطح المكتب -  الوضع عندى   شوية  موش حلو  صلوا لاجلي


----------



## My Rock (26 نوفمبر 2021)

أَمَة قال:


> ردي الثاني.
> 
> . عندما نضغط على كلمة "الكتاب المقدس" الموجودة في أعلى الصفحة تفتح هذه الصفحة  التي أراها كافية و جميلة و مبسطة باستثناء الخانة المستطيلة التي تظهر على الجهة اليمنى و المبينة في الصورة المرفقة في الأسفل. هذه الخانة هي تكرار للصف في أعلى الصفحة الذي فيه أيضا عدة خيارات ليس لها لزوم:
> 1-  رابط آخر للكتاب المقدس الذي كان النسخة القديمة. تكرار ليس له ضرورة.
> ...



تم التعديل. شكراً لملاحظاتك وتنبيهك. الرب يباركك.


----------



## My Rock (26 نوفمبر 2021)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ قال:


> هو فى أمكانية تعديل التوقيع..؟
> وهل بيظهر التوقيع القديم للاعضاء او الزوار او الأدارة.؟
> 
> شكراً


تحرير التوقيع من الرابط التالي https://arabchurch.com/forums/account/signature
التوقيع ظاهر للجميع لكنه غير ظاهر عند التصفح من خلال الجوال بسبب تأثيره على مساحة الشاشة وتبطيئ سرعة التصفح

مكن تجرب وتشوف اذا شغال معك؟


----------



## My Rock (26 نوفمبر 2021)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ قال:


> كمان مينفعش أعدل مشاركة ليا أو أضيف عليها..؟
> 
> ---
> كمان بخصوص منتدي الكمبيوتر : إستفسار- - إيه سبب غلقه أمام الزوار .؟
> ...


لك خاصية التعديل على مشاركاتك خلال الساعة الاولى. هل تحتاج الى وقت اكثر برأيك؟
ممكن تساعدني وتوضح في اي حالة لا تستطيع التعديل؟


----------



## My Rock (26 نوفمبر 2021)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> المنتدى  عندى  يكاد    لا يكون  ظاهرا كله   ومن الصعوبة   البحث فى الكتاب المقدس  -  والكتاب المقدس العبري واليونانى لا تظهر حروفه    - الحقيقة   انا كنت منتظظر    ولا ازال  ان  يكون التعديل والتغيير للافضل     لكن ومن خلال مختلف الاجهزة  المحمولة  وسطح المكتب -  الوضع عندى   شوية  موش حلو  صلوا لاجلي


ممكن توضح يا غالي كيف لا يكون المنتدى ظاهر عندك؟
الكتاب المقدس العبري واليوناني جاري تصحيحه. 

يا ريت ما تحرمني من تنبيهاتك لاني بصراحة محتاج جداً تنبيهاتكم.
الرب يبارككم


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2021)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> المنتدى  عندى  يكاد    لا يكون  ظاهرا كله   ومن الصعوبة   البحث فى الكتاب المقدس  -  والكتاب المقدس العبري واليونانى لا تظهر حروفه    - الحقيقة   انا كنت منتظظر    ولا ازال  ان  يكون التعديل والتغيير للافضل     لكن ومن خلال مختلف الاجهزة  المحمولة  وسطح المكتب -  الوضع عندى   شوية  موش حلو  صلوا لاجلي


تم تصليح البحث والكتاب المقدس العبري واليوناني. ممكن تجرب وتشوف؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 ديسمبر 2021)

صباح الخير -- ازيكم جميعا -- عاملين ايه وحشنى كتير----مبروك على الشكل الجديد-- اكيد تعب و مجهود رهيب-- ربنا يكون فى العون--
بس انا طبعا لسى مش واخده عليه حسى بتغيير جامد جدا -- دا مش تجديد و تحديث -- دا انت جبته ارض و طلعت بيه من اول و جديد ---
و طبعا لان طبع الواحد انه بيتطرب من التغيير فطبيعى نبقى مش مرتاحين فى الاول لحد ما نتعود 

المهم انا بقى مش لاقيه فين البروفايل ؟؟ هل بقى البروفايل عام يعنى مفيش بروفايل خاص؟؟
و فين التاريخ الحديث كله-- كنت زمان ادخل البروفايل الخاص و اشوف الرساله و بعدين ممكن ادوس على المحادثه كلها و تبان لى الاحاديث بينى و بين العضو دا تحديده من ساعت ما دخلت المنتدى---
دلوقتى حسى ان كله على بعض يعنى بشوف احاديث البروفايلات بتاعت الناش كلها منغير ما ادخل على بروفايل شخص محدد---
و كمان مش لاقيه الرسائل الخاصه--- راحت فين؟؟
انا فين انا مين هههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 ديسمبر 2021)

فين كمان المنتديات ؟؟ 
يعنى كان قبل كدا اقدر اشوف كل المنتديات و انقى الى عايزا ادخل اتصفح فى مواضيعه-- 
منتدى التعارف-- منتدى القصص و العبر--  منتدى الطبخو هكذا -- مش لقيا حاجه؟

و كمان كان فيه جزء تحت فى الصفحه الرئيسيه بيقول النهرده عيد ميلاد مين و مين موجود من الاعضاء -- فين دا كمان ؟؟--لسى طبعا مش عارفا ادور على المواضيع الى كتبتها  او اشتركت فيها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 ديسمبر 2021)

طيب لقيت المنتديات  كلها و لقيت مين موجود حاليا  اهو بدئت الاقى كام حاجه


----------



## My Rock (4 ديسمبر 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> طيب لقيت المنتديات  كلها و لقيت مين موجود حاليا  اهو بدئت الاقى كام حاجه


هههه هو يحتاج شوية تعويد 
المنتدى الحالي اسرع وانسب للجوالات وفي تطوير مستمر خلاف المنتدى القديم الي إنتهت مدته وتطويره من عشر سنين


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 ديسمبر 2021)

My Rock قال:


> تم تصليح البحث والكتاب المقدس العبري واليوناني. ممكن تجرب وتشوف؟


شكرا كتير  فعلا الوضع  افضل   بما  لا يقاس  -  فقط عندى مشكلة المشاكل   فى    البحث فى الكتاب المقدس -  ياريت  يا احلي   خادم   تكمل  معروفك الحلو  معايا -  دمت  مباركا   وربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## أَمَة (10 ديسمبر 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> طيب لقيت المنتديات  كلها و لقيت مين موجود حاليا  اهو بدئت الاقى كام حاجه


لقيتي الرسايل؟ عشان أنا كتبتلك واحدة..


----------



## أَمَة (15 ديسمبر 2021)

*الى روك،*

بلغت عن مشاركة، عبارة عن إعلان تجاري،  فقط من أجل تتبعها، و لم أجدها في قسم "التبليغ عن المشاركات و المخالفات" . 
(1) أين تذهب هذه التبليغات ؟ 
(2) كيف يمسحها المشرف؟ 

*سؤال جديد*
هل الأقسام الخاصة لا تزال خاصة؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (27 ديسمبر 2021)

شكرا علي التطوير - مبروك علي الشكل الجديد


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2021)

أَمَة قال:


> *الى روك،*
> 
> بلغت عن مشاركة، عبارة عن إعلان تجاري،  فقط من أجل تتبعها، و لم أجدها في قسم "التبليغ عن المشاركات و المخالفات" .
> (1) أين تذهب هذه التبليغات ؟
> ...



التبليغات تذهب تحت صفحة التبليغات هنا https://arabchurch.com/forums/reports/
والاقسام الخاصة مازالت خاصة


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2021)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> شكرا علي التطوير - مبروك علي الشكل الجديد


الرب يباركك


----------



## أَمَة (1 يناير 2022)

My Rock قال:


> التبليغات تذهب تحت صفحة التبليغات هنا https://arabchurch.com/forums/reports/
> والاقسام الخاصة مازالت خاصة


عملت تبليغا جديدا و لم أره في الرابط. هل جربته؟


----------



## My Rock (1 يناير 2022)

أَمَة قال:


> عملت تبليغا جديدا و لم أره في الرابط. هل جربته؟


نعم ظاهر عندي. اعتقد في خطأ بالصلاحيات. ساحاول ايجاد الحل.


----------



## كليماندوس 2 (27 فبراير 2022)

*سلام و نعمة رب المجد
لا استطيع الدخول بعضويتى المباركة ( كليماندوس ) / كذلك بعد كتابة رسالة خاصة ايضا مشاركة لا اجد كيف ارسلها
اتمنى الحل*


----------



## كليماندوس 2 (27 فبراير 2022)

كليماندوس 2 قال:


> *سلام و نعمة رب المجد
> لا استطيع الدخول بعضويتى المباركة ( كليماندوس ) / كذلك بعد كتابة رسالة خاصة ايضا مشاركة لا اجد كيف ارسلها
> اتمنى الحل*


ولا تصويبها او تعديلها حتى لمجرد ارسالها


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2022)

كليماندوس 2 قال:


> ولا تصويبها او تعديلها حتى لمجرد ارسالها


نحل المشكلة على الخاص بنعمة الرب


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 فبراير 2022)

اتمنى  ان تتاح لى بسهولة   :  المشاركة


----------

